# You know you are addicted to satellite when...



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Driving around you know what kind of dish everyone has.

You have 3 DVR's all recording the same thing for redundancy in case one of them doesn't work. 

You remember a show is on and check the record light on your DVR to make sure it's recording.

You look forward to CE Fridays.

You break out in a cold sweat when your receiver freezes up for a few seconds.

You know more than the technician installing your equipment.

You don't care if the HD package costs extra.

Your satellite bill is over $100.

You look at your channel guide and ALWAYS find something to watch.

When you come home you check your dish to make sure it's still there.

You scare birds away that are sitting on your dish.

When the wind gets really strong, you start telling your dish to hold on.

You hate it when someone in the neighborhood gets a newer dish than yours.

... and finally (at least for me), your start a web site about satellite and after 7 years you wonder what you were thinking.

Feel free to add more.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

You check your signal strength when the weather changes to ensure your alignment is good.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Great thread Chris!!!

Here are a couple....

When you have more than one DVR on the same TV.

When just watching your satellite is not enough and you have to also read about it here.


----------



## sacalait (Aug 6, 2007)

When it becomes exciting news to hear about FCC approval for D-11 testing. :grin:


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

I can't believe this hasn't been said yet...

...When you hang out at dbstalk.com way too much.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Michael D'Angelo;1618198 said:


> When just watching your satellite is not enough and you have to also read about it here.





tcusta00 said:


> I can't believe this hasn't been said yet...
> 
> ...When you hang out at dbstalk.com way too much.


Here you go.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Michael D'Angelo;1618254 said:


> Here you go.


I really gotta take you off my ignore list, thanks for the reminder.  :lol:


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

When "dbstalk.com" is your home page.

When you check "new posts" every half hour or less.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

tcusta00 said:


> ...When you hang out at dbstalk.com way too much.


There is no too much. 

Back to the question ...

When you watch programming you don't like just to compare the PQ between channels.

(Dish Customers ...)
When the second Monday of the month at 9pm ET is reserved for live DISH Network programming - regardless of who's birthday or anniversary it might be.

When you refer to Wednesday as "uplink day" and on Friday you keep wishing it were Wednesday while you co-workers plan their weekends.

When you have over 200 TV channels plus ~50 HD channels and you're still looking for new channels.

(DirecTV Customers ...)
When you can't stay out to late on the weekend because it's a CE night.

When you actually know what DLB is and have a strong viewpoint on the issue.

When Jason Lee reminds you of some much more talented guy named Earl.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> When you check "new posts" every half hour or less.


That's some serious self control if you can hold out to checking every 30 minutes.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Radio Enginerd said:


> That's some serious self control if you can hold out to checking every 30 minutes.


I didn't want to confess my true addiction.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

When you want a white dish instead of the standard grey dish.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> You have 3 DVR's all recording the same thing for redundancy in case one of them doesn't work.


This is a truely a sad statement about the reliability of the "new and improved" DVR's which we have been forced into. _(I must say though that I have not had many issues loosing programs.)_


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

"Rain" is considered a four letter word.

The word "dish" has no other meaning to you -- not a container for food, not celebrity
gossip, nor an attractive female.

You have memorized your provider's 800 number.

No matter how many your DBS provider offers, there will _never_ be enough HD channels.

You get a thrill when you spot your provider's logo on some stranger's dish.

You can't wait for "them" to come out with a Dick Tracy-esq wrist satellite tv with
intregated tracking micro-dish.

For some reason unknown to you, you still have most of your old IRDs stacked
in a closet, much to the dismay of your S.O.

The local DBS sales companies send their new installers to you for training.

You actually let S.E.T.I. utilize your idle PC processing power to find intelligent life
in the Universe.

Finally, you think a dish on the roof is a thing of beauty forever.


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> Driving around you know what kind of dish everyone has.
> 
> You have 3 DVR's all recording the same thing for redundancy in case one of them doesn't work.
> 
> ...


All this time I thought it was just me This describes me to a tee.

Every day I come home from work, look up at the roof, yup it's still there.


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

You feel a sense of sadness knowing your neighbor has cable.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

When you have 4 HD DVR's in a 2 bedroom house.


----------



## leestoo (Mar 23, 2002)

When you have both D* and E*


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

You know for a fact that satellite reception is guaranteed before you put down the closure on the new house.


----------



## jasper933 (May 4, 2008)

You have satellite TV and radio. (DirecTV and Sirius)
You cannot have the same radio service on TV and Radio. Must have 2 different providers.
Daily check the signal strength on satellite TV and radio to see if there has been any fluctuation.
Daily check signal strength on local digital TV to see who has a stronger signal, Satellite or local TV.
Have a backup satellite dish ready for installation.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Chris' list is scary accurate for me. :eek2:

Yet I can add some (that might even be scarier) 
Go from posting 100 posts a year to 7-8k. (and 1 or 2 PMs a year to 50+ a day.)
Know all the frequencies and orbital locations for DIRECTV or Dish (or BOTH!)
Go to CES and spend an entire day in the Dish and/or DIRECTV Booth
Know the names of the top 3 to 5 people at both Dish and DIRECTV
(And some remember you from last year's CES!)
Know the current software versions, both NR and CE, for 10 or more receivers.
Have 10 or more receivers
Have a collection of all the HD DVRs just so you can CE all of them (I'm only missing one, btw. I need an HR21-100)
Know all the SWM frequencies and how they relate to OTA and MoCA
Understand BSS, FSS, Reverse Band, Spotbeam, Ka, Ku, linear and circular polarization, Potters Horn, TWTA, and bent-pipe.
Can read find and read FCC documents.
Know that TV stations are in the FCC Media Bureau and Satellite and Earth stations are in the International Bureau.
Can diagnose a cable issue between dish and switch simply by knowing which transponders are missing... (After 3 tech's shake their head and give up.)
Have 3 job offers (or more) to be an installer...
Know the leasing arrangement for 72.5° for DIRECTV
Can name at least 4 heavy lift satellite launchers who can launch Boeing 702 bus spacecraft to Geo orbit.

I'd better stop or I'll scare myself.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

You know you are addicted to satellite when this whole thread has you rethinking your life choices


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

You know your addicted to satellite when you cut back on gas so you can pay your satellite bill.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

phrelin said:


> You know you are addicted to satellite when this whole thread has you rethinking your life choices


You know you are addicted to satellite when after rethinking your conclusion is "not enough satellite".


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

lwilli201 said:


> When you have 4 HD DVR's in a 2 bedroom house.


You're single, have 3 HR2x's and are contemplating a 4th.

CE emails bring a smile to your face.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

When you sign up for the best & most expensive programming & don't even watch them just so you can impress your neighbors who you invite over to show off your dbs system for (and hope to score a $50.00 credit for referring a friend) !


----------



## MrMojoJojo (May 23, 2008)

You may have your provider's largest package, but then go and get EVERY last extra subscription package possible just so you have the option of watching them. 

I actually know quite a few people who are not big fans of porn/NFL/Real Football but still have things like Setanta and Playboy just so that the option is there


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

Your son is calling Directv commercials "da-da". (You have to be a technician)


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

You know how to install a Slimline and enjoyed doing it.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

You have a spreadsheet of your entire network to include your DVRs, their MACs, card numbers, and RIDs.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

tfederov said:


> You have a spreadsheet of your entire network to include your DVRs, their MACs, card numbers, and RIDs.


My list also has the Port numbers I have assigned to each HD DVR and the IP address.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

You know you are addicted to satellite when you replace a perfectly good router with a new one, simply because the old one wasn't letting your HR20s get the "daily fortune".


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

Paying $40/day for Wi-Fi access in Europe in the hotel room so you can keep up with the latest posts to DBSTalk. Of course the DirecTV-connected Slingbox was fun, too......


----------



## MrDad0330 (Jun 16, 2007)

Here's a few from my house: 

1) When your installer drops off a Multi-switche a few days early for some pre-install work because he knows you can do it better.

2) When you know the correct sat location for your local stations and the installer does not

3) When you really stand behind the belief that "Friends don't let friends watch Cable" by giving your next door neighbor DirecTV for Christmas!


----------



## MrDad0330 (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh I forgot one:

When you get excited hearing some Russian Chick saying: "Engine pressure is nominal"


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

lwilli201 said:


> My list also has the Port numbers I have assigned to each HD DVR and the IP address.


Thought about and did that after posting.


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

MrDad0330 said:


> Oh I forgot one:
> 
> When you get excited hearing some Russian Chick saying: "Engine pressure is nominal"


Thats a good one. :hurah:


----------

